# Formater l'iPod pour Windows : une erreur ?



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai formaté mon iPod mini avec Windows XP pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme disque dur avec n'importe quel ordinateur. Côté Mac, la synchronisation avec iSync ou iTunes fonctionne, par contre pour l'utilisation en disque dur c'est une horreur :
- L'iPod mini est reconnu comme une simple image disque : obligé de personnaliser l'icône à la main
- Le nom apparaît en majuscules (c'est moche)
- Les icônes des dossiers ne passent pas : si je veux copier un dossier, arrivé au fichier .icon il s'arrête et je dois copier le contenu à la main (si ce dossier contient lui-même des dossiers avec des icônes personnalisées comme c'est le cas chez moi, c'est très chiant)
- Des caractères tous cons tels que le slash ou l'astérisque ne passent pas dans les noms de fichiers. :hein: 
- Certainement à cause des deux derniers éléments et d'autres encore que je n'ai pas découverts, Backup (dernière version) est incapable de sauvegarder un seul fichier.

Des solutions à part reformater pour Mac ? Et si je le fais, il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen de le faire apparaître comme disque dur sur un PC windows ?


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Des solutions à part reformater pour Mac ? Et si je le fais, il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen de le faire apparaître comme disque dur sur un PC windows ?


 Si, tu peux utiliser MacDrive  ou mieux encore XPlay. Pour ma part j'utilise ce dernier pour accéder à mon iPod formaté Mac aussi sur le PC sous Win 2000 et ça marche nickel.


----------



## MrStone (4 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai formaté mon iPod mini avec Windows XP pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme disque dur avec n'importe quel ordinateur. Côté Mac, la synchronisation avec iSync ou iTunes fonctionne, par contre pour l'utilisation en disque dur c'est une horreur :
> - L'iPod mini est reconnu comme une simple image disque : obligé de personnaliser l'icône à la main



Salut, ce que tu décris là n'est pas très étonnant, ce sont des restrictions propres au volumes pc  



> - Le nom apparaît en majuscules (c'est moche)
> - Les icônes des dossiers ne passent pas : si je veux copier un dossier, arrivé au fichier .icon il s'arrête et je dois copier le contenu à la main (si ce dossier contient lui-même des dossiers avec des icônes personnalisées comme c'est le cas chez moi, c'est très chiant)



Noms en cap aussi à cause du formatage pc, fichiers invisibles, pareil. Tu risques d'avoir aussi des galères avec tes fichiers ds_store, par ex. Et si tu as encore des fichiers provenant de Classic tu risques de perdre tes ressources attachées au fichier 



> - Des caractères tous cons tels que le slash ou l'astérisque ne passent pas dans les noms de fichiers. :hein:
> - Certainement à cause des deux derniers éléments et d'autres encore que je n'ai pas découverts, Backup (dernière version) est incapable de sauvegarder un seul fichier.



D'une manière générale c'est préférable d'éviter les caractères exotiques dans les noms de fichiers  Mais c'est sur que ça ne passe pas, a fortiori avec un disque pc. Je te conseille de proscrire tous les caractères spéciaux (ainsi que les accents dans la mesure du possible), et la ponctuation, à l'excetion du tiret et de l'underscore. Je sais c'est pas très fun mais ça t'évitera des emmerdes. De même sur pc évites les noms de plus de 31 catactères, ils sont mal gérés par OSX. 
Et comme tu le supposes il y a de fortes chances pour que backup refuse de sauvegarder à cause de ça.



> Des solutions à part reformater pour Mac ? Et si je le fais, il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen de le faire apparaître comme disque dur sur un PC windows ?



Je ne sais pas si on te propose des options au moment du formatage (fat ou ntfs, etc), si c'est le cas essaie les différents formats, ça peut avoir une incidence sur la tolérance du volume aux fichiers venant du mac. Sinon ce qui est sûr c'est que si tu formates en mac, aucun pc ne pourra y accéder en standard :sick: 
Après peut-être que des outils comme Macdrive [edit] merde grillé par macounette [/edit] ou d'autres dont j'ai oublié le nom pourront t'aider, mais c'est de la bidouille...


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je connaissais l'existence de MacDrive mais ce n'est pas du tout ce que je recherche : mon but est de pouvoir me servir sur mon iPod sur n'importe quel PC, pas de devoir installer un logiciel spécifique à chaque fois.


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais l'existence de MacDrive mais ce n'est pas du tout ce que je recherche : mon but est de pouvoir me servir sur mon iPod sur n'importe quel PC, pas de devoir installer un logiciel spécifique à chaque fois.


 Ahhh 
 Dans ce cas-là effectivement il vaut mieux carrément le formater Windows.
 Essaie les suggestions de Mr Stone, à savoir les différents types de formatage (avec FAT32 tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de problèmes).

 Lorsque j'ai switché, j'ai aussi passé mon iPod du format Windows au format Mac. Avant de le faire, j'ai branché mon iPod "windows" sur l'iBook et il apparaissait tout à fait normalement comme un disque dur externe. Je ne l'avais pas formaté avec l'outil de Windows mais avec le logiciel iPod d'Apple.


----------



## MrStone (4 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'avais pas formaté avec l'outil de Windows mais avec le logiciel iPod d'Apple.



Ça c'est une bonne piste


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Août 2004)

Je l'ai aussi fait formater par l'outil d'Apple.


----------

